# Frustrating Clock Problem



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I have a vienna regulator style spring driven wall clock early 20th century and the problem is i can't get it to keep running.

I've cleaned it oiled it made sure it is perfectly level but it won't run for any lenth of time.

The frustrating thing is that it will run from a full wind to empty (8 day spring) with out the pendulum fitted , obviously runs really fast but will run till empty like i said , but as soon as the pendulum is fitted it stops after a few minutes.

Does this sound like a resonably simple problem or should i just give up.

thanks

Andy


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

have you burnished pivots/bushed? It may be a worn bush or mushroomed pivot is creating friction


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Thomasr said:


> have you burnished pivots/bushed? It may be a worn bush or mushroomed pivot is creating friction


Thanks Thomas i was fearing something like that , which is beyond my tinkering capabilities unfortunately


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Could be the beat

even if the clock is dead level it may still need the beat ajusting


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

it could be out of beat as said further up, as it moves the centre of gravity of the pallets over, if it has biased it to one side it might not be able to deliver impulse to the pallets, does each side of th tick sound equal, is it a tick......tock.....tick or a ticktock.....ticktock?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Thomasr said:


> it could be out of beat as said further up, as it moves the centre of gravity of the pallets over, if it has biased it to one side it might not be able to deliver impulse to the pallets, does each side of th tick sound equal, is it a tick......tock.....tick or a ticktock.....ticktock?


It does sound even , i did try raising the pallets a bit to as i wondered if the weight of the pendulum was pulling them further into the escapement , but that hasn't worked so far either lol.

Could try raising them a little more if you think it might help ?


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Sorry for asking, who did you clean it & in what, what oils have you used, did you remove the main springs.

What's the suspension spring condition like.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's a link to a piece I did a few years ago about re-furbing my Grandfather clock. (it's in the classic posts archive now). Towards the end is a bit where I had to adjust the crutch rod at the top of the pendulum in order to get the beat right, as the clock kept stopping. Once corrected the clock ran (and still does to this day) perfectly. I've just checked, and it's on page 6 if you're interested.

Edit:...also check that the pallet arbour holes haven't worn to the extent that the pallets are binding on the escape wheel. Again (on page 5) this was a problem that stopped the movement. You will see that I had to re-bush the holes.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks roger will give that a look


----------

